
Show HN: RWP – An Android App to keep your wallpaper fresh - creekorful
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/random-wallpapers
======
creekorful
Hello guys !

I have built an Android app with a friend since 2 months and everythings's
finally live. (you can check the announcement post here:
[https://creekorful.me/pimp-your-phone-like-never-
before/](https://creekorful.me/pimp-your-phone-like-never-before/)) The
application allows users to customize their phone with HD wallpapers grouped
by categories. You don't have to choose the wallpaper anymore, you'll just
need to select the things you like, set the change interval and let the app do
the magic!

The technical stack is composed of 2 big parts:

\- The native android application (written in Java&Kotlin because we needed
access to low-level API).

\- The API (written in Go) that communicates with a MongoDB. The API is used
to abstract the different wallpaper providers that we use.

Authentication, analytics and user management are done using Google Firebase.

The whole stack is deployed on a Docker Swarm and routing stuff is done using
Traefik.

Feedback is welcome ! And It would be a pleasure to answer any question
(technical or not)

~~~
aadlani
Congratulations for this first release creekorful! I guess it's only on
Android for now, so I can't give it a try.

Good luck!

~~~
creekorful
Thank you!

Unfortunately the application will be only available on Android. It is
impossible to change wallpaper programatically on iOS.

